# NS Proto VS. ?????



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

No reviews but I'll add three boards I'm seriously considering along with the Proto.

Salomon Time Machine. Not a true twin, but directional twin.
K2 Happy Hour
Nitro Uberspoon.

These are the boards I identified from BA's reviews then did further diligence on wherever I can find info.

I keep flip flopping between the HH and the Time Machine. I want a lot of pop, and to be able to charge yet play around a little (I'm ordering a dedicated bear mountain board the Rossignol Rocknrolla for jibbies and small jumps).


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

I rode the Burton Process Flying V. Its quite similar on paper but felt much lighter and a little softer. Felt like it'd not do as well for all mountain really, but a beginner could have an easier time on it. I didn't come away wishing I'd bought one instead of the Proto at all, but I really want to try the camber version now. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice. I'll add any boards to the first post.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

I am considering the T.Rice Pro and the Proto.
I need a wide board so in particular the Proto HDX and the T.Rice is a mid wide, not sure I can get away with it but would be keen for any comparisons on anyone that has ridden both? 
Note, I understand the T.Rice changes shape in the larger sizes to be more of a pow ripper, so talking the mid-shorter boards that are actually true twins for this comparison.
Without riding them, just looking at the specs I believe the T.Rice maybe better for ripping groomers and smoothing out crud, while the Proto (when broken in) maybe a little better for including rails and boxes in your run, but still both overall, both pretty poppy, chargin all mountain twins!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Trice is a beast, so keep that in mind. I think the Rider's Choice would be somewhat similar to the Proto from Mervin.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep I really don't think the T. Rice works as a comparison. It is much more of a big mountain board. The TRS would be a much better comparison.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

YES The Greats


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I agree, sorry my comparisons really are just for wide boards. The problem being the TRS is not available in a wide option. Would love to have the TRS in a wide as it sounds awesome! I guess I got on to the T.Rice because its about as close as I can see to the HDX, in a wide (mid at least) board to suit my riding style.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

NZRide said:


> Yeah I agree, sorry my comparisons really are just for wide boards. The problem being the TRS is not available in a wide option. Would love to have the TRS in a wide as it sounds awesome! I guess I got on to the T.Rice because its about as close as I can see to the HDX, in a wide (mid at least) board to suit my riding style.


Not the TRS, I mean the Rider's Choice. Yes it's a GNU but same company different name. These do come in wide, and are not burly like a T Rice would be. I rode one way too long for me (157.5 or whatever it is) and it felt SL'ish but I could be wrong. But the TRice is very burly. Check out the rider's choice. 

GNU Riders Choice C2PBTX Snowboard 2014 | evo


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

NZRide said:


> I guess I got on to the T.Rice because its about as close as I can see to the HDX, in a wide (mid at least) board to suit my riding style.


Mate, the T. Rice is nothing like the Proto, other than the fact that it is a true twin and has a somewhat similar camber profile.
Other Mervin boards, like the TRS/RC that has already been mentioned, but also the Attack Banana, Super Banana, Space Case, Impossible, Metal Guru, and even the Hot Knife are closer to the Proto than the T. Rice.



NZRide said:


> Note, I understand the T.Rice changes shape in the larger sizes to be more of a pow ripper


No, it is only an optical change. It does not affect the way the board rides.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Mate, the T. Rice is nothing like the Proto, other than the fact that it is a true twin and has a somewhat similar camber profile.
> Other Mervin boards, like the TRS/RC that has already been mentioned, but also the Attack Banana, Super Banana, Space Case, Impossible, Metal Guru, and even the Hot Knife are closer to the Proto than the T. Rice.


Do you have any comparo board suggestions from companies other than Lib/Gnu to add to the list?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I am trying the Solomon time machine, villain, rome mod rocker, capita doa and echelon orion this year instead of the proto. Dont get me I love NS boards and I own a few ut the other companies have also been stepping it up as late.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Do you have any comparo board suggestions from companies other than Lib/Gnu to add to the list?


Oh sure, was just responding to NZRide's posts specifically.

In the spirit of contributing to the thread here are a bunch of (somewhat ) similar boards from other mainstream brands:

Smokin: SuperPark (already mentioned) and Buck Ferton
Rome: Agent Rocker
Flow: Rush or maybe Era
K2: Happy Hour (different camber profile, but last year's rode like a Proto with more pop and this year's lifted profile looks awesome
Ride: Buckwild or Machete
Arbor: Blacklist/Westmark
bunch of Capita boards - DOA, maybe Outsiders, etc.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice, added to the top!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Any other comparisons?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Capita Outsiders. Flat tips with camber in between. My ideal edge profile. 

Also, Ride Buck Up. Micro camber with micro rocker in the tips. Interested in this as well.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> So for my 1000th post, I figured I would start a thread that would actually benefit the community a bit.


27 hrs ago bigVD was dropping his #1000 post. When I read it just now (27 hrs later) the counter was 1,020. I hope you get snow soon man. :laugh:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Lamps said:


> 27 hrs ago bigVD was dropping his #1000 post. When I read it just now (27 hrs later) the counter was 1,020. I hope you get snow soon man. :laugh:


What can I say... I spend 14 hours a day in front of a computer between classes and studying. It's hard not to procrastinate on SBF when it is only 1 click away...

First day will be December 15th. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Not exactly "direct" competition to the Proto as it has some differences, but here's an alternative:

*Endeavor Live 2014*

- Rocker/Camber/Rocker hybrid (so it will feel a bit more like regular camber than the Proto, but still limda floaty)
- Directional twin (difficult to tell the difference if not for the graphics; but slightly different nose geometry aimed at better float)
- All mountain Mid flex ~6/10-ish, Triaxial fibreglass (so maybe a bit stiffer than the Proto)
- Sintered 7500 base 
- Vibration dampening, carbon strip inserts
- Very light (not sure if lighter than the Proto, probably not)
- Costs less than Proto (at least in Canada), i could get the board AND decent boots or bindings for the price of a Proto.

- Badass graphic
- Indie Vancouver (Canada) company, made in China. So i guess you cant get more vancouver than that 

I'll do a little review after riding it....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Not exactly "direct" competition to the Proto as it has some differences, but here's an alternative:
> 
> *Endeavor Live 2014*
> 
> ...


I'm eager to hear what you think. As a fan of camber, I've been interested in the ride quality of camber dominant hybrids. Looking forward to it.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

good i saw this thread, so about to order a new board from evo, thinking between two decks and one is proto hdx...
It's weird that 3 pages nobody has suggested here yet, it's 2014 Salomon Assassin Wide

so here it is 

assassin comes in 157-160 in wide sizes
proto hdx comes in 152 155 158 160 163 in wide sizes

so more option when it comes to size i am considering 157 or 158 i don't think 1cm would make a difference.

they are both 
true twin
sintered base 
freestyle all-mountain board
has same flex (5)

proto light wood core, rocket and camber

assassin has bamboo (i think) hmm... camber under feet, rocker tip/tail

I lift them up at a local shop in VT, and Assassin felt a little lighter.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Mate, the T. Rice is nothing like the Proto, other than the fact that it is a true twin and has a somewhat similar camber profile.
> Other Mervin boards, like the TRS/RC that has already been mentioned, but also the Attack Banana, Super Banana, Space Case, Impossible, Metal Guru, and even the Hot Knife are closer to the Proto than the T. Rice.
> 
> 
> No, it is only an optical change. It does not affect the way the board rides.


Dude, considering you can click the quote box I thought you may actually read what you're "quoting". As I mentioned I was comparing HDX, Its a wide board! The boards you pointed out like the TRS and Hot Knife are not wide boards!
Like I said also in my post, my comparisons were not of two identical boards, but two all mountain twins with similar RC profile, and one fundamental ride characteristic. Somebody considering a Proto, but saying to themselves I would like something a bit stiffer to rip up top of the mountain more than the rails, then its a good option, and I still stand by that. If you read the post it clearly states all that.
Also what the hell do you mean by just an optical change on the longer T rice boards? You're saying that it just looks different but has no actual physical change? Yeah I can see that some form of optical illusion with the boards graphics would help it ride better on powder... haha. Clearly the data available for the T.Rice states...161.5 and 164.5 models have a more pointed nose and tail shape better-suited to deep powder, while the shorter lengths have a blunt nose that’s easier for freestyle. 
Given you don't know the difference between a wide board and a standard board and then directly dispute manufacturer's information, forgive me for not actually paying attention to your board recommendations to look at them.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

It's only because we are looking for boards that are specific competitors for the Proto. The T. Rice competitor in the NS lineup would be the Heritage. That is all he was attempting to articulate. The width was an oversight.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> It's only because we are looking for boards that are specific competitors for the Proto. The T. Rice competitor in the NS lineup would be the Heritage. That is all he was attempting to articulate. The width was an oversight.


Hey dude how do you feel about the assassin I talked earlier?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

NZRide said:


> Dude, considering you can click the quote box I thought you may actually read what you're "quoting". As I mentioned I was comparing HDX, Its a wide board! The boards you pointed out like the TRS and Hot Knife are not wide boards!
> Like I said also in my post, my comparisons were not of two identical boards, but two all mountain twins with similar RC profile, and one fundamental ride characteristic. Somebody considering a Proto, but saying to themselves I would like something a bit stiffer to rip up top of the mountain more than the rails, then its a good option, and I still stand by that. If you read the post it clearly states all that.


No, you missed my point - to repeat: A Proto (even a wide one) is nothing like a T. Rice. Somebody considering a (wide) Proto, but saying to themselves I would like something a bit stiffer to rip up top of the mountain more than the rails, would *not* in their right mind consider a T. Rice. 

Width is irrelevant to that argument. If the person in question needed a wide then a few boards from that list drop out (like the TRS), but the T. Rice would still not be a consideration.



NZRide said:


> Also what the hell do you mean by just an optical change on the longer T rice boards? You're saying that it just looks different but has no actual physical change? Yeah I can see that some form of optical illusion with the boards graphics would help it ride better on powder... haha. Clearly the data available for the T.Rice states...161.5 and 164.5 models have a more pointed nose and tail shape better-suited to deep powder, while the shorter lengths have a blunt nose that’s easier for freestyle.
> Given you don't know the difference between a wide board and a standard board and then directly dispute manufacturer's information, forgive me for not actually paying attention to your board recommendations to look at them.


Of course, the larger models have the pointy nose, but it makes no difference. Mervin or Travis are on the record, stating that different shape is just for looks and does not in any way affect the way the board rides, floats, etc.
If you do not want to take it from me, take it from the guy who designed the board...


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> Hey dude how do you feel about the assassin I talked earlier?


It looks good. I'll add it to the list. 

Seems like an eco friendly version of the Proto. Only things that I'm unsure about are the Rocker-camber-flat-camber-rocker :icon_scratch: shape and the edges beveled/detuned. I'm willing to bet that board will be similar in the pop department, but won't hold an edge down some icy hardpack quite as well. Who knows though, with the flat section between bindings (as opposed to rocker on the Proto) maybe it grips better... I am in the line of thinking that camber at the contact points, rather than camber in-between them, is better for carving. I haven't spent much time on RCR boards, so there is not much to my claim.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> It's weird that 3 pages nobody has suggested here yet, it's 2014 Salomon Assassin Wide
> 
> so here it is
> 
> ...


I was actually considering the Assassin as well. In the end i chose the Endeavor live based on:
- I liked the idea of a floatier nose
- I wanted normal 90 edges and then tune to what i want
- Assassin was like $60 more
- Endeavor is a local indie company
- The Live's graphic is just killer

So yea, this list will end up being very long......


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Seems like an eco friendly version of the Proto.


sounds like a reason not to buy


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> sounds like a reason not to buy


can you explain why? considering one of the two, will look at Endeavor too though never heard of it


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

They do make a wide TRS....it's called a Skunk Ape.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> Hey dude how do you feel about the assassin I talked earlier?





vknyvz said:


> can you explain why? considering one of the two, will look at Endeavor too though never heard of it


Some would argue that an eco-friendly construction won't produce as durable or long lasting equipment and it can increase cost.

I think you will be fine with the Solomon.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> Hey dude how do you feel about the assassin I talked earlier?


In the event you haven't seen this review: 2014 Salomon Assassin Snowboard Used and Reviewed «


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> In the event you haven't seen this review: 2014 Salomon Assassin Snowboard Used and Reviewed «


nah i read that, good one but not an in depth review

it seems like i am gonna go with the proto hdx 157, god i already have 1 NS, going to get the second one, i didn't want to be a NS fan boy, but it's looking that way


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> nah i read that, good one but not an in depth review
> 
> it seems like i am gonna go with the proto hdx 157, god i already have 1 NS, going to get the second one, i didn't want to be a NS fan boy, but it's looking that way


Not an in depth review? Not sure what other info you would have requested...

You could research one of these:

Arbor: Blacklist/Westmark
Burton: Process Flying-V (lighter but softer)
Capita: DOA, Outsiders
Flow: Rush or maybe Era
Gnu: Riders Choice
K2: Happy Hour
Lib Tech: TRS
Nitro: Uberspoon
Ride: Buckwild, Machete, Buck Up
Rome: Agent Rocker
Salomon: Assassin, Time Machine (directional twin)
Smokin': Superpark, Buck Ferton
YES: The Greats (2013)/The Asym (2014)


----------



## C4mtb (Nov 21, 2013)

hey guys i was reading through the thread and noticed that no one posted about the nitro rook. i am currently deciding between the 2014 proto HDX and the 2014 nitro rook. from what i have read they seem very similar in the sense that they are both about the closest thing that you can get to a quiver killer, both are flexy enough to ride park but are still stiff enough to do some carving on the groomers, also i have read that both can handle powder decently well. please tell me if i have this mixed up in anyway and what you guys think would be a better choice?

thank you.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

wow now that i read this, i checked out smokin.. that superpark board looks awesome. Which profile is like that of the 2014 proto hd? i already have a arbor blacklist which is an amazing board for park/play but its a 157 and i am 6'1" 205lbs and headed to jackson hole in 3 weeks where they have been getting pounded so i want something that will handle powder well but i am gonna be finding fun stuff to play around on, riding switch, spinning too. oh and i love the catch free, butter allowing edges as well.. 

any help?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

IceShredEC said:


> wow now that i read this, i checked out smokin.. that superpark board looks awesome. Which profile is like that of the 2014 proto hd? i already have a arbor blacklist which is an amazing board for park/play but its a 157 and i am 6'1" 205lbs and headed to jackson hole in 3 weeks where they have been getting pounded so i want something that will handle powder well but i am gonna be finding fun stuff to play around on, riding switch, spinning too. oh and i love the catch free, butter allowing edges as well..
> 
> any help?


You already have a board that is very similar to the Proto HD. I have ridden a Westmark and a Proto, and the Proto is maybe a hair stiffer. I rode a broken in Proto HD the other day, and it was actually softer than the Westmark that I had which was new. 

Getting to the point, you are headed to Jackson and want a board that is just a touch stiffer? Why not now look at something more like a T Rice / Ripsaw / Smokin equivalent. 

You are going to be disappointed having 2 boards that are basically the same thing.

I have a Lib Tech Banana Magic. Would be perfect for Jackson Hole.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> You already have a board that is very similar to the Proto HD. I have ridden a Westmark and a Proto, and the Proto is maybe a hair stiffer. I rode a broken in Proto HD the other day, and it was actually softer than the Westmark that I had which was new.
> 
> Getting to the point, you are headed to Jackson and want a board that is just a touch stiffer? Why not now look at something more like a T Rice / Ripsaw / Smokin equivalent.
> 
> ...


i dont want a charger powder board though.. i have a salomon powder snake for straight heliboarding and what not.. more looking for something good for big resort riding and then jumping off the backside and hitting some wild stuff. seems like banana magic makes a 162W and a 158W ... !BTX! tech is kinda the same thing right.. rocker center camber edges, just seems a little different than the proto. What about the Cobra? thats Directional and more meant for a little float right..


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a 2013 Proto CTX 157 and a 2012 TRS 157. I rode them back to back this past weekend...my friend rode one of them while I rode the other...we would do a few runs and then switch off.

I sorta fell into the TRS when I was out in Washington and wrecked my rock board so it is fairly new to me still. The Proto has been my go to board since I got my first one in 2012...I like everything about it and have around 40 days on my 2013 Proto. I have around 4 days on my TRS. 

TRS has Union Atlas Bindings
Proto has Union Contact Pro Bindings

The TRS is noticeably lighter...it really shocked me to feel how light it was. The TRS holds an edge better than the proto. It was very close but the nod goes to the TRS in the hardpack and ice. The TRS was a bit stiffer as well. It was a demo board so I know it has plenty of time on it. I really liked the stiffness...I think because I'm 220 lbs. 

The Proto was easier to spin 360s on and less catchy on rails. The Proto had a softer landing off of jumps too. The Proto stayed on top of powder better (12" or so in the trees). In general, the Proto seemed to be a bit more forgiving of mistakes in the park.

All in all, I really like the TRS and plan to keep it along with the Proto.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Banana magic isn't an overly stiff board. I take it to the park, hit small to medium jumps, get in the trees, and pop off as many natural features as I can. The stiffness makes is a real fun charger. The side cut makes it really fun to carve.

The magic has a little more rocker for float and playfulness than C2. But it's far from a powder boards. It's a big mountain freestyle board.

The Rice will be blunted at '53 and '57. At 61 and 64, you have pointed tips. The board has a very similar profile to the Proto.

Here is the problem. The blacklist and the Proto are very similar boards. The flex will be about the same. I don't personally see how a Proto will help you more in Jackson hole. FWIW, I rode the Proto in Jackson the first time back in '12, and had my Rice '57. Without a doubt, the Rice was more fun in the Hobacks.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> The Banana magic isn't an overly stiff board. I take it to the park, hit small to medium jumps, get in the trees, and pop off as many natural features as I can. The stiffness makes is a real fun charger. The side cut makes it really fun to carve.
> 
> The magic has a little more rocker for float and playfulness than C2. But it's far from a powder boards. It's a big mountain freestyle board.
> 
> ...


doing more research, i have a 11.5 12 boot so wide boards is what i am looking at. Any knowledge on the Skunk ape or skunk ape hp.. or the NS Cobra.. i think these boards are more for what i am looking for.


----------

